# The Sinkhole - Hardscape



## TJ_Burton (Jul 22, 2015)

Just finished the hardscape of my ZooMed Skyscraper (18 x 18 x 36)
Definitely one of the longer more involved builds that I have done, but I am really happy with how it came out.

Thought I'd share this pic as a teaser before I finish up my blog


----------



## unc-usf-fsu (Jan 30, 2006)

Looks really nice, what are you looking to put in there?


----------



## Lake (Jan 31, 2015)

Wow, looks great!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lance (Sep 8, 2008)

Interesting idea, can't wait to see it finished, and planted.


----------



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

Very cool! Didn't know they made a tank with these dimensions!


----------



## ChrisAZ (Sep 6, 2012)

Looks good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrucialCrew_Justin (Jun 17, 2013)

Damn, that looks awesome. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ_Burton (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks or the kind words everyone!

For plants it will be primarily mosses and mini orchids, but will also be adding various other small vines and epiphytes.

For frogs, I am hoping to find a group of M. Laevigata.


----------



## SLR (Jan 6, 2016)

I like how the stream has undercut the bank exposing the roots of the long dead tree,also the water erosion on top.


----------



## hroney (Aug 22, 2015)

Way awesome! Talent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

THis is really neat. I'm interested in how far forward the background is in the middle of the tank where the "crevice" is.

Looking forward to seeing this progress!


----------



## TJ_Burton (Jul 22, 2015)

FrogTim said:


> THis is really neat. I'm interested in how far forward the background is in the middle of the tank where the "crevice" is.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing this progress!


The platform that separates 'above' and 'below' ground comes all the way to the front of the enclosure.

This photo should provide some depth and dimension.


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Very original!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm finally understanding this build with that last picture. Indeed an interesting idea. Looking forward to see how the plants play into this build.


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Following for sho😝


Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

just had to finally Google:

It’s BRAAAP with three As and one P.

Braaap is a noun. It’s the sound a motorcycle makes when it’s on the throttle. It is also the sound of MTB knobbies being overloaded in a sweet berm. Braaap!

Braaap is a verb. To braaap is to ride with aggression and flow, especially through corners and over obstacles. “We pushed our DH bikes to the top of Left Hand Canyon, then we braaaped down.”

The verb braaap can apply to any action performed with flowy aggression: “The SAT verbal test was so easy—I was just like braaap!”

Braaapable is an adjective. A braaapable bike facilitates aggressive, flowy riding. “Dude, that FOX 36 VAN made my Enduro even more braaapable.” A trail can be braaapable: “A lot of people think Heil Ranch is too flat and rocky to be fun, but if you’re fit enough to pin it, it’s very braaapable.”

Braaap is a statement of intent. It means I am ready for this, and I want this, and I am going to rock this. When I met my wife and proposed to her after like three weeks, that was a big BRAAAP!


no problem with the other....lol


----------



## Draikan (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm curious if you anticipate any air circulation issues with this tank? I just did a 12*18*36 and it was tricky to get get things dialed in with the height.


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Judy S said:


> just had to finally Google:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahah you nailed it!! 😝 


Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ_Burton (Jul 22, 2015)

Draikan said:


> I'm curious if you anticipate any air circulation issues with this tank? I just did a 12*18*36 and it was tricky to get get things dialed in with the height.


I don't anticipate any issues. Ventilation top, and bottom under the door, along with a air circ fan should be adequate. Positioning of the fan will make a difference and I will have to play with that once planted to get the best result.


----------



## nrbelk (Nov 16, 2014)

what is the black stuff and how did you shape it?


----------



## TJ_Burton (Jul 22, 2015)

nrbelk said:


> what is the black stuff and how did you form it?


Folius Spyra over top of carved expanding foam. Held on with Gorilla Glue, and Silicone in some spots.

Fantastic grow fabric - have had great success with it so far.


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

Do you have a link to your blog for this build? 

Really interested in your plans and specs for this build, as well as the lighting used. 

I know the majority of us use Exo-Terras, but I love the cleaner look of the single pane ZooMed doors. This is going to be one awesome display.


----------



## TJ_Burton (Jul 22, 2015)

FrogTim said:


> Do you have a link to your blog for this build?
> 
> Really interested in your plans and specs for this build, as well as the lighting used.
> 
> I know the majority of us use Exo-Terras, but I love the cleaner look of the single pane ZooMed doors. This is going to be one awesome display.


I am going to try and get that blog finished this weekend; been busy busy!

For lighting, I have a Kessil TunaSun that seems to throw great PAR all over the enclosure quite evenly while looking quite natural thanks to it being a point source light. That however may change as I tend to try a variety of options over a display before choosing a 'permanent' light.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

This is very cool. I have wondered about doing something like this before, but couldn't think of how to keep the glass in the subterranean area accessible for cleaning. This is a good solution to use a hinged front door.


----------



## folius (Jan 2, 2013)

Great work!


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

will there be anything under the "platform? Having front opening doors means no fish!


----------



## TJ_Burton (Jul 22, 2015)

Judy S said:


> will there be anything under the "platform? Having front opening doors means no fish!


The underground portion is actually fairly well lit because of the size of the hole in the 'ground' above it. I am intending to get some bucephalandra down there there, sparse mosses, etc. 

I did want to keep it mostly barren down there however, as its mean to be a contrast from the soon to be very green upper portion of the vivarium.


----------



## TJ_Burton (Jul 22, 2015)

Just got the blog finished up

http://www.naturalaquaria.com/the-sinkhole-an-interesting-new-hardscape-part-1/


----------



## TJ_Burton (Jul 22, 2015)

Just a quick update:

The viv has been up and running for about a month. It is partially planted, but I am waiting on an assortment of plants that probably won't arrive until the end of April to finish the build.

The mosses, orchids, and various vines that are currently in the viv are doing quite well. I may take some progress shots just to show how they are taking to life on a nearly 100% fabric substrate.


----------



## nyskiffie (Mar 6, 2016)

TJ_Burton said:


> For lighting, I have a Kessil TunaSun


Uhg yes. Love these lights on my fish tank, wish i had the budget to put one on my viv. The shadows that get cast are so cool.


----------



## TJ_Burton (Jul 22, 2015)

nyskiffie said:


> Uhg yes. Love these lights on my fish tank, wish i had the budget to put one on my viv. The shadows that get cast are so cool.


Agreed, they are a fantastic led pendant for those looking to replace halides. Very similar in light spread and overall look. Much more natural than most other led options.


----------



## Cspatz23 (Apr 13, 2013)

Very cool. Looking forward to seeing the final product.


----------



## TJ_Burton (Jul 22, 2015)

Here some quick shots to show how the plants are doing on Folius Spyra fabric.

Lots of planting to do still, and not everything is in its final resting place, but it is a pretty good indication of how well Spyra can work for you.


----------



## GandalfTheGrey (Nov 18, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Nice indeed. How about a full tank shot?


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

Tank looks great, thanks for the update.


----------



## TJ_Burton (Jul 22, 2015)

oldlady25715 said:


> Nice indeed. How about a full tank shot?





GandalfTheGrey said:


> Very nice!





Coqui said:


> Tank looks great, thanks for the update.



Thanks folks!

FTS once I get the background planted too. Its still so far from complete.


----------



## folius (Jan 2, 2013)

Excited to see it. I still have some tech for you to test on the backlog to help with airflow.



TJ_Burton said:


> Thanks folks!
> 
> FTS once I get the background planted too. Its still so far from complete.


----------



## TJ_Burton (Jul 22, 2015)

folius said:


> Excited to see it. I still have some tech for you to test on the backlog to help with airflow.


Sounds good - I have yet to add any air circ to this viv and I am sure the orchids would appreciate it


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

Amazing so far. Can't wait to see it fully planted.


----------



## VAnative (Jan 4, 2015)

I want to see more


----------



## aussieJJDude (May 13, 2017)

Im subbing. This looks amazing!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

